# Hi Ladies, New here to the preg side of BNB-Question



## asibling4gi04

New here.. Just found out last Thursday I got my BFP! I am nervously excited! Any ladies over 35 preg going to have that nuclear trans testing for downs?? I am sooooo unsettled about it..Any opinions or advice appreciated!! :shrug::hugs:


----------



## kellyb

I think it's one of those choices where you just have to decide based on what you would do with the outcome. For myself, I decided to opt out of the test, mostly because I'd still have the baby (regardless of the results), and I'd rather not worry about it for the rest of my pregnancy. Also, I know there is a small risk of something going wrong and harming the baby during the test, which is scary. So, that's my take on it!


----------



## asibling4gi04

Thank you so much Kelly..I am leaning in the same direction as you. hoping for the best for you! :hugs:


----------



## Wind

kellyb said:


> I think it's one of those choices where you just have to decide based on what you would do with the outcome. For myself, I decided to opt out of the test, mostly because I'd still have the baby (regardless of the results), and I'd rather not worry about it for the rest of my pregnancy. Also, I know there is a small risk of something going wrong and harming the baby during the test, which is scary. So, that's my take on it!


Ditto!!


----------



## cakey

Hiya .sorry if i'm being a muppet but i thought the nuchal trans test was just a detailed scan...how is there a chance of harm to the baby?


----------



## asibling4gi04

I do not want to start controversy over the question I just want to get opinions..I never heard it was harmful to the baby but it is something I AM FIGHTING myself internally about..You see, I have an Autistic non-verbal daughter so I worry a lot!! :hugs:


----------



## Wind

cakey said:


> Hiya .sorry if i'm being a muppet but i thought the nuchal trans test was just a detailed scan...how is there a chance of harm to the baby?

By itself, it's not harmful. My doctor told me that it runs a high risk of false positives which then leads to the more invasive (thus riskier) testing to achieve peace of mind and more accurate results.


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks for calrification on this Wind..:flower:


----------



## seoj

I had mine done at 13wks (tried at 12, but wasn't able to get the measurements due to my uterus placement)- but got them at 13wks and got blood work done also. All was just fine :) No risk... it's something I kept in the back of my mind while we waited for the results, but truly felt all would be OK. And either way, honestly, that was all I planned on getting done... don't think I could have done the Amnio! But that's just me personally. 

Even if there is a "risk" that doesn't mean anything is wrong. Those initial tests can come back with "false positives" and cause unnecessary worry... unfortunately. Just the risk you take when getting that type of testing done. Just do what feels right for you hun... 

I'm sure all will be just fine though ;) Best of luck!!!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

seoj its all so nerve wracking!!!!!!! Glad yours all went well..You are blessed...No worry = healthy pregnancy! :hugs::happydance:


----------



## cakey

So sorry if i have stepped on anyone's toes 8-( 
I totally understand about worrying a lot asibling4gi04-I have 3children -my 10yearold had Downs syndrome and my 8yearold has suspected aspergers. (((((((hugs)))))))


----------



## asibling4gi04

Cakey, No need for an apology I am just so worried about everything and this is my big decision I know I must face ..Hugs!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ciarhwyfar

I had both the scan and the bloods done. They are using a new two part blood test here in NY (apparently for about the last 18 months) that has a much lower rate of false positives. I wanted the scan to make sure that things were good with the baby and I only had two chances of a scan (the other at 20 weeks). I don't worry about them doing blood tests because I *know *I am not going to do anything invasive. The baby will be loved and taken care of no matter what.


----------



## Amberyll23

First of all, congratulations on your pregnancy, h&h 9 months to you!!

DH and I had decided from the outset that we would not do the invasive procedures (due to a risk to the baby, however slight), but we did get the ultrasound that measured the nuchal fold (which was just like any other ultrasound, no risk at all) and 2 series of bloodwork that tested for any other abnormalities (and it was just like any other bloodwork). Everything came back low risk. Even if it was high, we would have opted out of further invasive testing, but would have been able to prepare for the possibility of a special needs child in our life. We are planners, so we just like to know as much as possible!

It is a very personal decision, I agree. You need to just do what feels best for you!


----------



## nessie01

hi im getting my scan on monday and getting my bloods tomorro. I wont be getting anymore evasive tests done if i come back high risk. Im still however unsure to get it done or not and just have a general scan.....i figure if i get it all done and my midwife gets the results I could just tell her to not tell me the results if i dont want to know.


----------



## Kiki09

I had it done the first time I was pregnant, just because it was recommended for my age, my nuchal results were very high, plus the scan showed a lot of fluid on baby and we were advised it was serious, we opted for the CVS test as we needed to know if baby had chance of survival etc, the CVS test did not cause us any problems, the results however...sadly it was bad news for us. This is why this time I did have the tests done again, even though we were told that the first time it was nothing we did or wrong with us, we needed to know what we had ahead of us, all came back clear with a low NT measurement and 1:100000 with the bloods.

This is a personal decision and not an easy one, we just needed to know what we were dealing with so had it been ds we could have prepared for the baby and his needs etc. 

YOu need to follow your heart and do what is best for you.


----------



## asibling4gi04

Ciar, you are from NY? Me too..Upstate..I am thrilled to know there is new testing..THanks for that!! Gives me some hope and encouragement to maybe go through with it!!

Amber, thanks for the congrats and for giving me your insight. I am taking it all in, believe me!!!!

Nessie, good luck with your scan Monday! Please give an update!!  I hope its all good!

KiKi09, how very sad..I am so sorry for your loss and for the struggle of decision making you endured..I hope I am spared that experience..I am thinking more towards the scan now that I read your story! Better to be prepared than to have my head in the sand so to speak! Hugs and congrats on your good news with this beanie! 

Thanks ladies!! 

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## DressageDiva

The nuchal scan is simply where they test the babies measurements at your 12 week scan, Its absolutly NOT harmful to the baby, its not invasive.

Anyway I had it and it was very reassuring, but it depends how you feel, this is a very personal issue


----------



## asibling4gi04

Thanks Dressage! I have a couple of weeks to decide..hmmm.. :shrug:


----------



## DressageDiva

asibling4gi04 said:


> Thanks Dressage! I have a couple of weeks to decide..hmmm.. :shrug:

I had the blood tests done as well so the combined measurements and bloods are more conclusive for our peace of mind

Good luck:flower:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Thanks and congrats to you sweetie!


----------



## Garnet

I had it done with both my kids because I wanted to know for peace of mind. They did blood tests and scan and it was not invasive at all.


----------

